# Sending gifts to relative living in Canada



## jkay85 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi,

I am getting ready to send Christmas gifts to my daughter and her family living in Canada. I will be sending them USPS. The value will be well over $400 US, what will her costs be when she recieves the package?
Also, when I fill out the customs form listing the items, will that be visible to her?

Thanks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Have you considered buying the gifts in Canada, through amazon.ca for instance?


----------



## jkay85 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you. I am planning on using amazon.ca but there are still some things I have to buy in the US and ship.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

GST is 8%, plus handling charges. What province is she in?

Yes, she can see the customs declaration form listing the items.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Here is the page from Revenue Canada delineating how Customs may or may not gouge your daughter when you ship stuff to her, regardless of the time of year in which you send, or the manner in which the item is sent (i.e. gift or not)

In most instances they'll just charge her the GST/PST or HST, depending on the province in which she lives, plus a processing charge (can't remember what it is at the minute... last time I had to pay it, it was over CAD $5 but less than CAD $10), but if it's tobacco or similar duty payable item, she'll be charged the appropriate amount of duty on the item PLUS the processing charge.


Are you able to send the gifts in packages where the gift is valued at CAD 60$ or less? If so, you can send them up to Canada duty free


----------



## natali449 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you so much jkay85 its a good information sharing for send gift to anyone who live in Canada.


----------

